# The Doode RDA by Squidoode



## DoubleD (5/10/16)

Something interesting that caught my attention, thought you guys would like the look see 












*"The Doode RDA*
The Doode RDA is the brainchild of Squidoode, one of the most talented builders in the game. In a lot of ways, he wrote the book on coil building. This RDA is built for builders by the MASTER builder. Get ready for greatness because this RDA has a deck like none other.

No little screwdriver with this RDA,nope. You get a freaking wrench! To adjust your “Collet Inserts” that come in various sizes. Seriously people the build options with this is just nuts. Grab these while you can."

https://www.squidoode.com/product/the-doode-rda-by-squidoode/


*Specs*


24mm Diameter
22.75 Build Deck
Wide Bore Delrin Drip Tip
Peek insulators
Unique “Collet Post Assembly” rebuilding platform
Gold Plated Post/Nuts
Air Slit designed for under coil movement
Adjustable horizontal airflow combined w/ Air Slit creates a lot of air flow options
Various Collet Inserts in different sizes (S-1.3mm,M-1.9mm, L-2.4mm, XL-3.0mm)







My thoughts: It caught my interest purely on the collet style post design   Bonus was seeing Squidoode's name

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## kev mac (5/10/16)

DoubleD said:


> Something interesting that caught my attention, thought you guys would like the look see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/10/16)

I hope this comes in at a decent price point and my current luck changes, this thing is so appealing on so many levels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (16/10/16)

Looks very interesting but it will definitely test the impatient builders. 
Sure the price tag will be in the R1000 to R1200 range because of the name and quality.
Question is .......... will it make a huge enough flavour and/or cloud difference to justify buying it over a quality velocity deck RDA residing in the current collection.


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/10/16)

Looks really nice but i have 1 problem. The juice well depth. I can see lots of juicey mods with this rda


----------



## zadiac (16/10/16)

Nice idea, but I'm not even going to consider this. I agree with @Clouds4Days. Juice well is meh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (16/10/16)

zadiac said:


> Juice well is meh.



Don't forget about the ekstra 3.5 mm depth gain when you put on the cap.


----------



## 4RML (16/10/16)

Needless to say a shallow juice well adds to the way the coils preform, the cool is left alone and is not being choked by the deck , this will bring huge juice to wic to coil clarity and the most air to coil geographics . Plus this chaps are not going to paint the Bo Bo ba Bob Ross every time so that thing must seal like a deep space shuttle. To date it to me is the best and most simplified RDA on the market. I'll take four. Only need one but


----------



## 4RML (16/10/16)

DoubleD said:


> Something interesting that caught my attention, thought you guys would like the look see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent find bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (17/10/16)

I watched a review on this by OHMBOY Josh I think, and the biggest issue he had with this RBA is the way it clamps down the coils. Basically its hard to find the right size clasp for your builds and sometimes there just isn't the perfect clasp for your builds. He also mentioned that when tightening down the clasps using the wrench it spins around and this twists the coils and distorts the shape. Also, when the coils get in between the slits on the clasps the same thing happens.

It looked extremely tough to master but he did mention that if you do manage to not twist your coils and get them to make proper contact, then the flavor is amazing. Very interesting concept indeed.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I watched a review on this by OHMBOY Josh I think, and the biggest issue he had with this RBA is the way it clamps down the coils. Basically its hard to find the right size clasp for your builds and sometimes there just isn't the perfect clasp for your builds. He also mentioned that when tightening down the clasps using the wrench it spins around and this twists the coils and distorts the shape. Also, when the coils get in between the slits on the clasps the same thing happens.
> 
> It looked extremely tough to master but he did mention that if you do manage to not twist your coils and get them to make proper contact, then the flavor is amazing. Very interesting concept indeed.



I'll go check that review now - also like OhmBoy Josh - it sucked that we didnt get a coil wars last week - turns out he delayed it for that freaking hurricane to pass. I must say the builds in the RDA are looking clean, but yeah - it sounds like you missing out on practicality. 

And exactly what @KZOR is saying - this will test the builders patience. Only once you get the hang of it, I guess will it all make sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

